# Freon Question



## MoreRyc3 (Jul 10, 2003)

Ok well this is my problem.. i have a 93 240 sx.... during the beggining of summer i noticed that my A/C really sucked.. i decided to recharge it see if it helped.. ok well on the a/c lines theres a sticker that says r 134 .... so i went to an auto parts store and bought the refill for it.. so i recharged it.... ok well it worked ok for a day.. then it went back to the usual humid hot air... now i dont know wut to do becuase i noticed in my owners manual it says to use r-12.... the manual clearly states its for the 93 model.. and it says it uses r-12.... now on the A/C lines it says r134... so .. now im freakin lost as in wut i should do... which one am i supposed to use?


----------



## Roy (Jul 10, 2003)

Normally if a system was originally filled with R-12 and it was converted to R-134A they sometimes mark the lines with a blue dot, as well as the serviceing adapters are a different size. These adapters to adapt from R-12 to 134 are just screwed down over the existing R-12 adapter, and left in place after servicing. This supposedly prevents someone from serviceing a 134 with 12 or visa versa.

It may be possible you used the correct freon, and also have a leak somewhere (whgich is evidently what you have) and it worked until it leaked to a level that is not sufficient to cool again.

Did you buy this vehicle new, if so I would use whats in the service manual for that year. If yo bought it used, ain';t no telling what may have been done to it. Maybe it was converted to 134 and the person doing the conversion removed the 12/134 adapters after they were finished.


----------



## MoreRyc3 (Jul 10, 2003)

im gonna have it checked for leaks... i dont know if it might have a leak i know that when i recharged it it didnt use a lot of the freon.... then theres also the fact that it gets all musky and humid when i stop at a light... or go slower than 20... and also its over 100 degree weather over here.. i guess it is cuz 240sx A/C sux..lol... but i dunno.. ill keep trying to make it better..


----------



## MoreRyc3 (Jul 10, 2003)

I FIXED IT!!!!!... Turns out.. it was over charged... i never knew it could actually happen.. well now it works great in this 100+ weather... A/C Ownz!..lol


----------

